# How can I change from TV1 to TV2 in the DVR menu?



## fsquid

I have set something to record on TV2, but I want to change that to TV1 since I'm watching something on TV2 at the same time. How does one do that?


----------



## garys

If you are in single user mode, you don't have to do anything as the active tuner would be tv1. If in dual user mode, you could either record what you are watching then use dvr to view it or go to tv1 and disable 'record plus' or set preference to tv1. Don't think you can do this from tv2.


----------



## CABill

It makes a big difference if talking about a future recording that would APPEAR to be scheduled to record on TV2 and a recording that is in progress now. Once it starts recording on TV2, you can't change it to use TV1 (and you can't be watching something else live on TV2). If you have set a future recording, you haven't set it to record to TV2 (Dual mode w/o Record Plus enabled a special case). You have just set something to record. The receiver will display where it EXPECTS that show will be recorded, based on what is currently schedule to happen. By the time the future timer fires, things may have changed and the show will get bumped to TV1. If you schedule a different future show with a higher priority for a time period that will overlap when the TV2 timer is due to start, it will reschedule (or bump if necessary) what LOOKED like it was going to record to TV2.

It matters if you are in Single/Dual mode, and Record Plus setting in Dual mode, but you might be better off not thinking that you "set something to record to TV2" but rather that you "set something to record". If you start a recording of something that has already started, hitting record does give you a prompt for TV1 / TV2, but that is different from a future recording.

If you are watching something on TVx and don't want a pending timer to interrupt your viewing of that show, you can hit Record and start a recording of what you are watching. You'll get a choice to record it to TVx or TVy. Single mode makes a difference, but I never really use Single mode.


----------



## fsquid

I was in dual mode, no idea about the Record Plus being on.


----------



## garys

In dual mode, record plus is controlled at tv1. If it is disengaged, tuner is selected by which remote sets it. Since it is at tv2 then nothing you can do unless you set it at tv1 with record plus either set for tv1 or if it is disengaged.


----------



## CABill

The the 622 must be different from my 942. If I schedule a show to start from either TV in 30 minutes, the Record Plus choice will be displayed (it is the only thing scheduled). Mine is set to TV2 so there is a 2 in the Guide and Daily recording. At TV2, Menu 8 (Pref), 6 (Record Plus) shows both Activation (enabled) and desired TV destination default. If I change TV2 to TV1 there on TV2, all future records will switch to default to TV1 as the "1st choice" with some nudge. That can be selecting the recording that APPEARS to be scheduled for TV2, pick its timer and nudge priority up or down (just change something). Once something "changes", the display is updated to show the recording that was going to happen in 30 minutes will go to TV1 instead of TV2 (and I can keep watching what I was watching on TV2).

Another choice for what I THINK was the original question would be to just start recording what you are watching on TV2 with the Record button on TV2. It will ask if you want to record it to TV1 or TV2. Pick TV1 and leave Record Plus alone. In 30 minutes, TV2 will start recording what was due to happen, but as soon as you started the recording to TV1, you can select it from the DVR list and start watching the recording. Then you won't even see that TV2 switches when its time comes.


----------



## GravelChan

fsquid said:


> I have set something to record on TV2, but I want to change that to TV1 since I'm watching something on TV2 at the same time. How does one do that?


I run in dual mode with record plus off. If you're set up the same just delete the timer for tv2, go to tv1 and set a new timer there.

Shows that my wife watches are set to record on tv1 and shows that I watch are set to record on tv2. Of course you can watch all recordings on either tv.


----------

